# Need confirmation on PGM test



## kurt (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok - I have not done alot of PGMs yet - The little bit I have done has been Pd

So the green on the swab is clearly Pd - it's the burgandy red I am not sure of. Pt should be deep orange to orange/red - or is the green just shifting the color of the Pt to the deeper burgandy.

the source is these tiny points - when dissolved in AR the solution is also a dark burgandy red

Kurt


----------



## kurt (Jul 10, 2012)

I should ad the solution of the test swab is nitric used to relieve the points from the buss bars

Kurt


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2012)

Kurt,

Test a small sample of the solution with DMG to remove the Pd. Filter off the fluffy yellow solids then retest with stannous chloride.

Steve


----------



## kurt (Jul 10, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> Kurt,
> 
> Test a small sample of the solution with DMG to remove the Pd. Filter off the fluffy yellow solids then retest with stannous chloride.
> 
> Steve



Daaa - I knew that  your answer is the same I would have given if someone else asked the question   

Thanks for hitting me in the back of the head to move my brain forward Steve :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## kurt (Jul 10, 2012)

here is a pic of the points plus what is in the nitric solution 8.4 grams on the scale.

Kurt


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2012)

What are the points from?

Jim


----------



## kurt (Jul 12, 2012)

OK - I have done the DMG drop & retested with stannous & am still getting the burgandy red only without the Pd green. --- Again the reason I ask is I have not yet worked alot with the PGMs & Hoke says Pt should be deep yellow to brown (almost black if concentrated) & Steves swab picture shows orange.

One thing I forgot to mention is the points are just "slightly" magnetic (so I suspect maybe nickel in the mix) Also its a nitric solution --- I first used nitric to remove "most" of the buss bar base metal but leaving enough to cement out any PMs

Then did nitric again to dissolve remaining base metal & PM cement (which is the solution I am testing) but not dissolve "most" of the points (8.4 gr on scale)

When I dissolve some of the points in AR I get a dark burgandy red solution & the same test results.

Jim - I don't know what kind of device the points came from as I got them already removed from the device & just points on the bus bars.

Also - the DMG drop has a tinge of orange to it - not the clear canary yellow I got from some pure Pd points I did a few weeks ago

Kurt


----------

